# Horrendous Purchase: Have A Guess.



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can you guess what it is? Not arrived yet from the EU, so keep guessing until I post the pictures







.




It's horrible but a grail for an electric collector

It has a battery

It has an ESA balance wheel movement

It has a chromed base metal case :down:

To my knowledge, no other watch maker used this ESA movement

It is not on my website so don't bother looking

It cost me a lot 

It truly is rare

Watch maker had duel American/Swiss nationality.


Bill (watchnutz) is excluded from this because he's partly responsible for me buying it.... :taz: :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bulova wotnot?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Bulova wotnot?


Is that a guess based on the last bullet? Sorry, I'm sure Bulova never used any ESA balance wheel movements...they were too wrapped up with their tuning forks...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was....Ill think on....


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Elgin wotnot?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

andy s said:


> Elgin wotnot?


Nope...good try though...since I still don't have an Elgin 725  :sadwalk:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's that one you've wanted for a while - but you don't really want it because the cases are bog rotten, and the movements don't work very well, and it was a cheap nasty failure at the time - and I've got an idea what it might be, but I'll hold off till you tell us and post the picture(s) before and after! :lol:

{scrub that last bit, really haven't a Scooby)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> ...but you don't really want it because the cases are bog rotten...


Yes, thats the one. But you have to name it Mel. :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Misery loves company. :yes:

I also dropped a bundle with the same seller for a different electric grail with an obscure ESA movement. :wallbash:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Swiss / American nationality would make it a Hamilton? :dntknw: So my guess is an original Ventura (or similar) - though I have no idea what movement they used for those.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Naaah! Can't be a Ventura - Paul and Bill own the world's stock of those already between them - it's an obscure Timex prototype (M40) - or a ? ? ? - actually I wish I could remember the name of the thing - Paul's talked about it before I'm sure, but I'm darned if I can think of the name









Is it an Epperlein Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

squareleg said:


> Swiss / American nationality would make it a Hamilton?


Nope...sorry.



mel said:


> Paul's talked about it before I'm sure, but I'm darned if I can think of the name


No, Mel...not talked about this one before...and no, not the Epperlein.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

If it,s a nasty piece of work is it eastern european because they usualy are.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm waiting - still waiting for the reveal! :yes:

(and I don't want any of your *"LIP"* about "how do you keep an idiot in suspense", just get a piccie posted asap!)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> I'm waiting - still waiting for the reveal! :yes:


I can't do a reveal until I get my grubby hands on it...so maybe week beginning 14th if the EU postie does his or her job.

Here is a clue though: 9159


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can you guess what it is? Not arrived yet from the EU, so keep guessing until I post the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well....let's see....

American and Swiss.......

It's gotta be a Gruen. Probably something real rare or different like a jump hour perhaps?

How'd I do?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Gruen Dynotron jump hour wotnot?

EDIT: Dangit...Larry beat me to it.

But, might it be jump hour AND jump minute? :naughty:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Can you guess what it is? Not arrived yet from the EU, so keep guessing until I post the pictures
> ...


You did really well Larry...yes, Gruen...yes, jump hour....with ESA 9159...which is nearly identical to the very common ESA 9158 but with modifications to take the discs. Strange thing is that these movements can be had NOS on eBay for very little money (I have three)...ESA must have expected a much bigger demand than actually materialized. I think the Gruen is the only watch to use this movement and its very hard to find.

Full marks.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Gruen Dynotron jump hour wotnot?
> 
> EDIT: Dangit...Larry beat me to it.
> 
> But, might it be jump hour AND jump minute? :naughty:


Tell me the truth...was it the "9159" that gave it away? I bet it was....too easy with the rest of the clues, oh, and a little help from Mr. Google.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Gruen Dynotron jump hour wotnot?
> ...


To be honest it was the "American and Swiss" that tied it to Gruen.

I wasn't sure what it was you purchased until I stumbled across something else (early LED) while browsing eBay and remembered your comments about the EU. Bill's pictures sealed it.

BTW the seller has sold another item. (no not the 725 clone)

Cool looking watch. You'll have to post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


I think Paul's comments were directed soley at me, Larry. He knows all too well what a dummy I am about this stuff. :lol:

And, he's also well aware of my eagerness to dig stuff up from the internet if given a chance. 

(it was this btw...200378256533)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> (it was this btw...200378256533)


It was and it wasn't. Negotiated and sold outside eBay...I knew the seller







.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Gruen? Mega rare? Getting warmer? :cheers:

Yeah, the 9159 clue blew it - look forward to the photos! :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Paul:

Am I in any way "partially" responsible as I recently sent you a message to take a look at the LIP movement in his (the Vendor of the watch you bought) auction list. I did notice the Gruen for sale at that time, and maybe you did too.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Paul:
> 
> Am I in any way "partially" responsible as I recently sent you a message to take a look at the LIP movement in his (the Vendor of the watch you bought) auction list. I did notice the Gruen for sale at that time, and maybe you did too.


Yes, you are correct Dave....you need to share the responsibility with Bill.


----------

